# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Louis Mills Modern Day Steel Katana

## JohnD

Repost from the General Forum:

Just got these babies folks :Smilie:  2 Louis Mills modern day steel katana and a very nice 12.5 inch tanto. 

The 2 katanas are made of  modern day steel done in a combination of 1045 and W1 done in kobuse kitae construction. The laminations are around 2000-4000 layers with a very elegant suguha hamon. 

The tanto is made of Louis Mills experimental steel just laminated on itself to around 1000 layers. It has more of a midare hamon and its just gorgeous :Smilie: 

Anyway check these babies out :Smilie:  


 


Hope y'all like it :Smilie:

----------

